

AMD announces new OpenCL programming tools - johnrdavisjr
http://pcper.com/news/General-Tech/AMD-announces-new-OpenCL-programming-tools

======
dagw
Actual announcement: [http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-
newsArtic...](http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-
newsArticle_pf&id=1572937)

Link to the new debugger:
<http://developer.amd.com/tools/gDEBugger/Pages/default.aspx>

~~~
jedbrown
The debugger requires Visual Studio, bummer.

~~~
dman
gDEBugger was a cross platform opengl/opencl debugger before amd bought them.
I am surprised/disappointed to see them offer only a windows version.

------
j_baker
_Task Manager API: A framework to manage scheduling kernels across devices_

This makes me wonder... how useful is the GPU for kernel development?

~~~
snippyhollow
I think they meant <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPGPU#Kernels>

------
rbanffy
AMD's GPU support for Linux has always been spotty. How much does this depend
on their hardware drivers?

------
masklinn
Wait, wasn't Microsoft's OpenCL alternative DirectCompute?

